

205 games written this weekend, source available - kd5bjo
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-17/?action=preview

======
kd5bjo
If anyone's interested, my entry is at
<http://labs.haleret.com/ludumdare/ld17/ld17.html>

------
robin_reala
I love the idea of Ludumdare. It forces developers to think about shipping
rather than perfection.

